# Nice to be Home



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

.....and back to work. 

Here we are, shortly after cast-on, noonish, yesterday.










a half day's work.......










Yuuuuummmmmmmmmmy










As luck would have it, the local modeling company was scheduled to bring turkey, mashed taters and gravy and family for supper (along with a swifter, to speed up the winding of some excess of wool and mohair hanks I had lying around)......and I finished the last sleeve cuff about 15 minutes after they arrived.

The cute kid in the pic took a shine to "Uncle Al".









Model Jr. wasn't about to be left out.










All points considered, this may be my best project yet.
The consensus was unanimous in that the cable turned out particularly well defined and uniform.
I sure did cut deeply into my yellow mohair supply. :bored:
It's crazy how rare good shades of yellow are to come by these days.....


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Beautiful! I really love the color.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Well. That sure took you long enough! 
It looks like the personification of Sunshine with that bright cheery yellow.
Nice cabling work too.

This one reminds me of Big Bird, a little bit.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Tell me you dont see the resemblence.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

That is a pretty yellow. 
Glad you're back, enjoyed reading Ernies' blog on the house building.
God bless,
jd


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL GAM :hysterical::hysterical: There sure is a resemblance. It reminds me of my chickens eggs, the yolks are that beautiful yellow orange. Sunny day in summer too when the air is so clean and the grass is so green and everything has that gold tone to it. The models did a stupendous job too, they only enhanced the marvelousness of the sweater.


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

Ooh, I love it!! Such a wonderful color to wear in the Winter when the world seems a bit dreary. Beautiful work!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes,it is Beautiful. Yellow is a hard color to find,especially in fibers to spin.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

love the sweater. they are getting better and better.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

It does remind you of Big Bird.  LOVE the colors. It makes you think that sunshine is in the room!! Great job!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

The big bird thing did cross my mind...... I _can_ do orange legwarmers with pink stripes, you know....

I don't know what the fate of this one will be. I see the smallest imperfection in any of these and have a panic attack at the thought of trying to sell them. 
I should probably get over that. *kicks toe in dirt*

Just this morning, I woke up with a brand new design in mind. If I pull that one off to my satisfaction, maybe it will be time to blow the lid off this thing.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

as long as you think your work is imperfect, you are really good. 
as soon as you think all is perfect, you probably need a different work project


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

susanne said:


> as long as you think your work is imperfect, you are really good.
> as soon as you think all is perfect, you probably need a different work project


......or a corner on the market. :shrug:

I agree though...... a healthy self-critiquing attitude is a must.

That said, I'm working on that pic you requested-- me wearing a bright pink mohair t-neck and a football helmet. I still have to knit the sweater....and I don't have a football helmet. These things take time, you know.:grin:


----------



## Dawndra (Feb 27, 2003)

I LOVE IT! I need to buy you some fuzzy yarn & have you make me a snuggie!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

What?!?!?! FR hasn't made anything for you, Dawndra??? Oh, he's gonna hear it!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

The sweater is utterly delightful. How could anyone possibly feel blue in such a sunny creation? 

Good to see you back. We've missed you!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Pssst, Kas ..... this thread is over 2 years old ....

FR is currently without internet (unless he gets on at his Mom's place)


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm such a goober....:awh:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

But you're our goober!:kiss:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

And we loves our goober!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Good think we like goobers, huh? It's worth looking at FR's sweater again, even if it is an old sweater now.


----------



## Dawndra (Feb 27, 2003)

Cyndi .... that is an old post. I have a beautiful pink sweater and the warmest green mittens on the planet.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

:grouphug:

I love you guys.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Pssst, Kas ..... this thread is over 2 years old ....
> 
> FR is currently without internet (unless he gets on at his Mom's place)


Thanks for letting us know Cyndi. I was wondering where he is. I hope him and his family are doing well


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Kasota said:


> :grouphug:
> 
> I love you guys.


I love you too Kas as well as everyone else.:grouphug:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Dawndra,
I _thought_ you showed me your FR sweater when I was there for Gavin's birth (but you know fibro fog ....)

Don't think I've seen the green mittens though.... or mabybe I have???? who knows for sure???


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Pictures? Will there be pictures? FR's knitting is great eye candy. A coffee table book of his creations would be fun, although not as soft as the real thing, no doubt.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

He's going to an Ohhhh-La-La Fashion Designer show in Peoria, IL in a couple weeks.

His head is already too big to fit through the house door ... don't need it inflated to not fit in the barn door ...


(all serious now ... I'm so proud of my "little T" fpr accomplishing so much with his knit ware.)


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:facepalm:






.


----------



## Dawndra (Feb 27, 2003)

FR we could have fun taking pics around your farm for a coffee table book ..... we can go totally psycho with it....


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

There's always the option of calendars: http://www.farmercalendar.com/ The Irish farmers have a lovely one. 

April 2013 might be a relative of FR's: 
http://www.farmercalendar.com/Images/2013/Large/04_april.jpg


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

There's always the option of calendars: http://www.farmercalendar.com/ The Irish farmers have a lovely one. 

April 2013 on the Farmer's Calendar might be a relative of FR's: 
http://www.farmercalendar.com/Images/2013/Large/04_april.jpg


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Ohooo lookie what I found, and thank you Cyndi for the info.

http://www.fashionignite.com/wp-con...ia-Photography-by-Frugoli-0982square-pweb.jpg

What an affair !!! Congratulations FR, what a beautiful creation. Please show/tell us what else you had on display.

Another link for a bit more info. Enjoy...... http://www.fashionignite.com/?page_id=102


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Gobs of folks taking private pictures......which the event sponsors absolutely encouraged, so I'm kinda surprised there's not more stuff out there on google, already.....
The three photographers, who brainstormed and coordinated the event, are keeping things under wraps while they edit, enhance and select the final photographs for the online look book they plan to put together featuring all of the looks that were shot yesterday. Appears that patience will be the order of the day.....although I suspect that some private pics will surface around the net soon enough. I'll share links as they are brought to my attention. 

Otherwise, the day was a spectacular experience.
Had another model, a makeup artist and two other photographers (all event participants) express definite interest and hope in some later autumn shoots with my stuff. 

My knitting instructor never told me there would be days like these. :facepalm:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

"My knitting instructor never told me there would be days like these." Ummmm, yes she did and I'm pretty sure we all chimed in on that too . Congratulations!!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

FR, congratulations!!
We are all so happy for you, you do amazing work!

Ya know, going back to that Calendar idea of Hotzcatz, maybe FR and Dixie could do a collaboration. A "Guys of HT" knitwear calendar would be awesome!:bouncy:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## Dawndra (Feb 27, 2003)

Of you keep doing that, you're gonna bruise your face.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I think a calender would be a GREAT idea! And let's get Philip in there, too!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I just told Philip and he rolled his eyes. I think that means yes.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I think Philip looks like the guy that was in "Noah".


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

That does look like him!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh.My.Goodness! A bit more squared face, but that _does _look like the pictures I've seen of Philip.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Dawndra said:


> Of you keep doing that, you're gonna bruise your face.


Like it's going to make a difference?? I can't even tell where he was struck by lightening (except his *sparkling* personality :wizard: )

FR has modeled his full wool outfit for me before (sweater, mittens, leggings, boot toppers) ... next time, I'll get a picture.




:teehee: 

Out of the gutter, ladies, he's my little brother :bash:

:bowtie:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Boy, we need a DISTRACTION around here!

:indif:







:facepalm:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> Boy, we need a DISTRACTION around here!


:umno:


:icecream:



:hysterical:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think FR already posted picture of himself all kitted out.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah.

So there.

WIHH's "watch-yuh workin' on" thread from early this year.

Knock yerselves out, already. :indif:


----------

